# Any Tennessee people on here???



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

Just wondering if there are any Tennessee guys or girls on here????


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

For about 5 more months...less god willing!


----------



## ConeJunkie (Dec 9, 2003)

Knoxville, TN here...


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Clarksville in da house.


----------



## dubaholic1 (Mar 7, 2004)

maryville here.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm in the Bristol area... lol I fit into the VA and TN states p


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Tullahoma, Tennessee here. I have a 1986 300ZX Turbo.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Dwntyme said:


> Clarksville in da house.


clarksville here also just getting started on this nissan biz got some new rims installed and thats about it for this week i will be adding more and more as the year progresses and hopefully i wont have to go back to iraq any time soon :givebeer:


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

sweet, some tn peoples, I am in Nashville


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

April 27th starts the Import Night at the Music City Raceway. I knows its just drag racing, but hey, its better than nothing!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

scourge said:


> April 27th starts the Import Night at the Music City Raceway. I knows its just drag racing, but hey, its better than nothing!


hey anyone know of any events coming up soon that i can go to and get some ideas on the next big thing for my ride?


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

well you could got to Panama this weekend, like today and tomorrow, or next weekend is the big Daytona show(i think i am going, i will tell you on thursday, if anyone wants to ride or follow), drags at the hill on tuesday nights, drifting at Road Atlanta in April, lots of stuff, just depends on how far you want to drive.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

scourge said:


> April 27th starts the Import Night at the Music City Raceway. I knows its just drag racing, but hey, its better than nothing!


What's wrong with dragging?!!?! heck that's all we do around here, Bristol M.S. has dragging 2 days a week for street cars  i loves it mucho!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

> Tullahoma, Tennessee here. I have a 1986 300ZX Turbo.


What color? I don't recall seeing any Z31s in town in quite some time. Of course, I'm in Mancester more than Tullahoma.






UnosGirl said:


> What's wrong with dragging?!!?! heck that's all we do around here,


Having lived in Japan, I have learned there is more to do than just go in a straight line. Tennessee (Middle and East) is full of empty mountain roads just begging for some action. I enjoy drag racing some, but with so much more to do, no need to stay one dimensional.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Its in my garage alot being worked on heh. Its midnight blue and silver (two-tone) I don't drive it much its more of a project car/ fun car. It hasn't been out of my garage driving in a month now and it hasn't been driven much since about summer time. It was out alot in spring 2003 I have a few friends in the cruising world (you might know a few) and they kind of got me into it somewhat it cruised last year down the tullahoma strip but there isn't to much competition and cops are out alot and I don't drag race so cruising didn't hit me as much fun.
3 or 4 days though and it will be out running and then to the paint shop so maybe you could see it then.
And I am one of two turbo Z31s the other being a Shiro :jawdrop:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

What is it that you drive around? I might have seen your car around.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

i know one thing the mountain roads around here are alot more exciting to drive than a dragstrip there is no way i would trade the curves for a straight line


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> What is it that you drive around? I might have seen your car around.



A sad depressing grey 93 GMC Sonoma. Went from a Skyline to a 4cyl AT POS truck. :balls: No, I am not in the least bit happy about it either.



> i know one thing the mountain roads around here are alot more exciting to drive than a dragstrip there is no way i would trade the curves for a straight line.


Exactly. 13 seconds versus several minutes. drag racing simply cannot compare to the level of excitement.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> i know one thing the mountain roads around here are alot more exciting to drive than a dragstrip there is no way i would trade the curves for a straight line


well i live in the moutains too so you kinda get tired of driving curves... so...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How can you get tired of driving curves? I do it everyday it takes skill and attention. Straight aways require nothing but flooring the car and shifting the gears (if its a manual ,which it should be, or if you actually think shifting gears on your auto makes it any faster). I drive backroads everyday and I will never get tired of them. The straight away is boring in no time its all over and these days sadly everyone only cares about straights and I am a non-comformist in this sense so its curves or nothing!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Sadly, since i have been back to the US, all people care about is the straights and *******-Round-About.  Irocic thing is that *******-Round-About started out with highly skilled drivers driving mountain roads in less than idela conditions in cars not really capable of doing what the drivers made them do. NASCRAP is pathetic and an insult to the skill, daring, and abilities of its roots.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

UnosGirl said:


> well i live in the moutains too so you kinda get tired of driving curves... so...


so...........i'm from florida and down there it's all straight and i see your point to a degree but there is no way i would go back to strights after running these mountains


----------



## noname (Apr 11, 2004)

I live in Tullahoma, TN. as well. I hang out with ol' JAMESZ pretty often. We're headed to a Z show in Nashville this Saturday. Anyone gonna be there?


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

Where is the Z show at????? Any nashville/clarksville peoples going to the Hill on tuesday????


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The Z show for the Middle Tennessee Z Club is at Action Nissan from 9 A.M. to 2 P.M. Saturday the 17th. As noname said he will be coming with me to the Z show since I am a member of the club. Any one who can come stop by and look at the Zs! Of course my Z31 Turbo will be in the show.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Any of you Tennessee guys going to make it to the show?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Since no one came to the show Ill just say IT WAS AMAZING! Ill post pics when I get them off my camera!


----------



## watts (Apr 22, 2004)

*That would be me....*



200sxser96 said:


> Just wondering if there are any Tennessee guys or girls on here????


Fellow Nashvillian here...


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i made it to the show for like 30 min, it was pretty awsome, but i had to go to work, so i didn't have time to look for you JAMESZ. FYI Tennessee people in the Nashville/Clarksville areas, or anyone else for that matter, this tuesday (4/27) is Import Night at the Hill, Gates open at 6:00 I think, for time trials, eliminations start around 8:30-9:00. $5.00 to watch, and $10.00 to race. I will be there, and if my goodies get here in time I will be racing. Look for black 200SX SE-R(paint coming off the front bumper,(long story)).If any one is going, let me know, i will get there about 7:30 or so, maybe earlier if i can get out.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

200sxser96 said:


> i made it to the show for like 30 min, it was pretty awsome, but i had to go to work, so i didn't have time to look for you JAMESZ. FYI Tennessee people in the Nashville/Clarksville areas, or anyone else for that matter, this tuesday (4/27) is Import Night at the Hill, Gates open at 6:00 I think, for time trials, eliminations start around 8:30-9:00. $5.00 to watch, and $10.00 to race. I will be there, and if my goodies get here in time I will be racing. Look for black 200SX SE-R(paint coming off the front bumper,(long story)).If any one is going, let me know, i will get there about 7:30 or so, maybe earlier if i can get out.



Did you see a 1986 Z31 300ZX Turbo? It was midnight blue and silver (two tone). Had the engine bay open and t-tops off.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah i saw that, nice car man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks. I am about to redo the paint since the pin stripping decided to come off my rear bumper. I am just about to order an intercooler, bov, and boost controller. The car is getting torn down soon so I can install my new LSD and polyurethane bushings. Glad you could stop by it was an awesome show with lots of awesome Zs.


----------



## 240sxissweet (Jan 29, 2004)

*Clarksvegas*

I'm from good ol' Clarksvool, TN. Anyone go to gateway drag??? If so u can converse with me on how SHITTY it is. j/k. I drive a 93' classic (black, with a messed up door and pushed in left fender, exhaust and shit like that?)


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

hey i'm from knoxville and i drive 93 red sentra se-r


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Cool Ill be in knoxville in a few months.


----------



## spectrick (Apr 29, 2004)

slow-modded 02 red spec v in k-town lookin to find fellow nissan owners


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

clarkseville/Ft. Campbell here any other sentra riders??? Just wanting to see if anything goes on around here that isn't all bling bling and more go than show


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i am close apachewoolf i am in nashville, i drive a black 96 200sx se-r(b14). I would like to try and set up a get together for all of the TN nissan people. Everyone let me know when would be good for you. Sunday is my only day off, so, Sunday is a good day for me, and any date is good. Everyone throw out your suggestions. I think Nashville would be good place for everyone, Since it is kinda in the middle of the state. There is a car show here in Nashville June 13th, that is a sunday. I think this would be a good place for a meet, just let me know your opinions, and we will get it set up.

If anyone wants any info on the show, try the site, www.clashmag.com or call Jim @ 770-757-1433


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in Nashville. A bunch of us are thinking of having a picnic toward the end of June. We want to limit it to just Sentras/G20s. If you guys are interested, I'll let you know more details about it. We planned on having the picnic on a Saturday, and then autocrossing on Sunday, for those interested in that.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

wow I should have looked in the regional section earlier. Is any one on tennesspeed.net?

I got a 92 240sx/Sil40 and I live in the Franklin area. anyone been to Opry Mills on any Saturday Nights?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm on Tennesspeed as JAMESZ also. JAG dragged me on there but I don't post to much.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

that place sucks, I just wanted to see if anyone else got conned into signing up to that site

Quick question on G20/Primera(P11 I think). Buddy wants to know if you can swap a manual tranny from a Sentra/200sx SR20DE into a G20 auto with little to no problems. Just the tranny, I know about the rest of the install


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo14-180 said:


> that place sucks, I just wanted to see if anyone else got conned into signing up to that site
> 
> Quick question on G20/Primera(P11 I think). Buddy wants to know if you can swap a manual tranny from a Sentra/200sx SR20DE into a G20 auto with little to no problems. Just the tranny, I know about the rest of the install



That's because no one likes the drifters.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

im in hermitage but soon to be in murfreesboro but i get out that way anyways


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

so, anyone interested in the show on june 13th??????


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I am racing the 13th in a road race so I can't go to a show.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i will be there, i should have a booth if every thing works out right


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

eric96ser said:


> That's because no one likes the drifters.


Haha you got it right!
It isn't that bad of a site the drifter guys intentionally started a fight so they are mad when everyone hates them or bans them for being dumb. I have had no problems with any of the guys on there.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

200sxser96 said:


> i will be there, i should have a booth if every thing works out right


Which road race? I think there are a few that weekend the 19th I'll be in Nashville the 13th I'll be in Atlanta I think thats where it is or maybe the 13th is when I get to race Mazdas cars heh.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Haha you got it right!
> It isn't that bad of a site the drifter guys intentionally started a fight so they are mad when everyone hates them or bans them for being dumb. I have had no problems with any of the guys on there.


My buddy is the one starting the damn fight on there. I dont have a problem with them except that they think that drag racing is the only real sport and everything else is stupid and pointless. I'm not here to argue how I spend my time. So does anyone have an answer to my question about the P11? Figured with so many Sentra owners, someone may have a answer.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I saw in your sig you have a 78 Celica GT :thumbup: . Awesome cars! Wish my dad had never sold his.I never got into the argument with drifting vs. drag I don't really do either I'm into raod race and autocross. Both are arts though and both are interesting I'm not going to bash either.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i should have a booth at the show in nashville on the 13th.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I saw in your sig you have a 78 Celica GT :thumbup: . Awesome cars! Wish my dad had never sold his.I never got into the argument with drifting vs. drag I don't really do either I'm into raod race and autocross. Both are arts though and both are interesting I'm not going to bash either.


 I like autocross and road racing, I cant find anything about them anywhere nearby. I love my little GT, its got a lot of work ahead of it, though. Probably gonna swap a 4AG into it later on.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING!
4AG motors are very underpowered 1.6L motors. dont do the 4AG. get a 
3S-GTE.


----------



## lohalo (Jun 6, 2004)

so am i the only one from Memphis?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

We are having a picnic on June 26th. Here is the website with more information, and how to sign up.

http://www.serca.org/regions/southeast/picnic.htm


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

do i have to have an SR20? im planning to do the swap but not before the picnic


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

kingsentra said:


> do i have to have an SR20? im planning to do the swap but not before the picnic



No, you don't have to have an SR20 to show up.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

cool


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2004)

Nashville gal here! I have a 1995 Black Nissan Maxima...


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

what engines are in maxima's?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Maximas generally have the same motor as the current Z model thats out @ the time, or a similar version of it.ex. 2002 maxima- VQ30DE,
2004 maxima- VQ35DE, 1996 maxima- VG30DE, etc.

Me and a few buddies are gonna build up the 4AG. Besides its gonna be a show car, I looked too damn hard to find another 2G Celica coupe.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

4AG's are like, GA16's. in my oppinion


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Our basic plans are to put on an individual throttle boby kit . And to stroke it to a 1.8L engine. then chrome the hell out of everthing! If I dont give up and get rid of the car. I keep on debating on what car im gonna build up first, my S13 or the Toyota.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> wow I should have looked in the regional section earlier. Is any one on tennesspeed.net?


Won't allow YAHOO email addresses to register. :thumbdwn: Full of normal people or more kids talking stupid shite so they can feel coooooool for once?


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Our basic plans are to put on an individual throttle boby kit . And to stroke it to a 1.8L engine. then chrome the hell out of everthing! If I dont give up and get rid of the car. I keep on debating on what car im gonna build up first, my S13 or the Toyota.


that actually might be kinda cool. can you build me one to? lol


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

kingsentra said:


> that actually might be kinda cool. can you build me one to? lol


 normally, i would fall all over the S13 build, but that 4ag stroked to 1.8L and quad throttle boddies just sounds like more fun to me.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

scourge said:


> Won't allow YAHOO email addresses to register. :thumbdwn: Full of normal people or more kids talking stupid shit so they can feel coooooool for once?


I know. I used my girlfriends AOL address. I got the same vibe about that place.
What the hell is the GT-S 4 ?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

kingsentra said:


> normally, i would fall all over the S13 build, but that 4ag stroked to 1.8L and quad throttle boddies just sounds like more fun to me.


The throttle body kit my friend found is gonna cost about 1800 w/o shipping or markup. The stroker kit is triple that, literally. That car is gonna be a trailer slut!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Is anyone going to the road race at the baptist childrens home in Franklin the 19th? I will be there racing my Jetta probably; maybe I'll be in the Z. If any of you will be there I would like to meet up I will be with the 350Z guys from the Z club and a friend who is leaving his 350Z at home and running his R/T Stratus 5 speed.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i am going to try to make it, do you have any directions???


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Is anyone going to the road race at the baptist childrens home in Franklin the 19th? I will be there racing my Jetta probably; maybe I'll be in the Z. If any of you will be there I would like to meet up I will be with the 350Z guys from the Z club and a friend who is leaving his 350Z at home and running his R/T Stratus 5 speed.


Franklin County or Franklin the town? I'll be at work so I cant, would if I could, I have yet to see a real road race.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Franklin County or Franklin the town?


Thats gotta be the City of Franklin. I couldn't see Franklin County ever hosting such an event...unless it was a tractor pull or the roundy-rounders. :loser: 



> What the hell is the GT-S 4 ?












GTS-t body+GTR drivetrain+RB20DET engine. Great handling car but not as fast as a GTR. Mine was good for a daily driver and my island really didn;t allow me to open it up all the time.


http://www.meggala.com/skylinescss.htm

For more info.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yup it is in Franklin the city.

http://www.tennessee-spokes.org/calendar/

Directions are right there it is the first event listed.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Anyone got a good listing of car shows going on in Tennessee this summer? Classic, import, cruise-ins, motorcycle shows, SCCA Auto-X, drift...pretty much anything.

Manchester has one this Saturday sponsored by Auto Zone. Maybe it won't be too :loser:.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

Lebanon here,any body here know of a 95-98 200sx se-r or sentra se-l for sell in the nashville area?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

scourge said:


> Anyone got a good listing of car shows going on in Tennessee this summer? Classic, import, cruise-ins, motorcycle shows, SCCA Auto-X, drift...pretty much anything.
> 
> Manchester has one this Saturday sponsored by Auto Zone. Maybe it won't be too :loser:.


You should of been at THS last sunday we had the autox with the Tennessee Spokes Car Club. Every second sunday of the month we will be at THS racing. I ran the Jetta in the last event and had fun but sadly the Z is not in racing condition, as of yet, it is getting some work done and then it will be back out maybe you could come by next month.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

Slammin Jammin was 2 weeks ago here in lebanon, TN. it was a realy big event this year and had some nice rides.it was all weekend, and took up almost the entire fairgrounds. then on saturday night there was just this big party throughout highway 231. cars were almost lined up on 231 to either end of the county! 

the only b14 that was represented was this pos 96 sentra with a front bumper and a bunch of trash and sh*t in the inside. depending on what i do to my car i might enter next year.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

You see, why isn't stuff like this advertised? I'm soooooooooo outta the loop down here. I would have loved to gone. The only way I knew such a show existed in Lebanon is because I saw coverage in a British car magazine....BRITISH! There needs to be a post somewhere listing all the events in Tennessee by region (having one for just about every state would be good for others too). hey, thats a website idea. :thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If anyone goes to Franklin to see the road race I will be in a Silver Jetta. I will be getting there at 7:30 and registration starts at 8:30. I'm going to go help set-up but if your there I will be the guy in the 2000 Jetta getting stomped by Z06s.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SCCA autocross Sunday the 27th out at Nashville SuperSpeedway.
It looks like I'll be racing again this weekend and again in my Jetta. Any of you guys can come out I'm not sure on costs (probably 20 or 25 bucks at max) but all that is required is be 18 or have a parent sign for you and your car has to make it through tech and you must be at chalk talk for the course walk through.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be out there, as long as its not raining.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Cool I'll look for your car. I almost couldn't come since the Jetta is getting FK suspension but now I can since it won't be in till next week. I'll be with my silver Jetta with a Silver Stratus R/T and maybe some more cars.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Well here is some video from the spokes roadcross that i was at last saturday.

http://www.atg-online.org/spokes Roadcross 2004.htm

I'm racing the Jetta in the last two videos.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

that was cool. wish my car was running so I could try that. :thumbup:


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> SCCA autocross Sunday the 27th out at Nashville SuperSpeedway.


Any idea on spectator admission costs? Isn't there any show on the 26th?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If you don't race it is free to watch.


----------



## spectrick (Apr 29, 2004)

Happy B-day Conejunkie


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Cool I'll look for your car. I almost couldn't come since the Jetta is getting FK suspension but now I can since it won't be in till next week. I'll be with my silver Jetta with a Silver Stratus R/T and maybe some more cars.



Were you driving the silver Jetta in ES, I think? I can't remember the calls, but I saw the car. I was working when you were driving.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yup I was in HS. I was the one who spun the car lol. I lifted throttle to bring the weight onto the front wheels and snap the back end comes around. Your 200sx did great my Jetta was slow as usual but oh well suspension will be in wednesday and I need brake pads badly. It was nice watching your car go around sorry I didn't get to meet you I walked up to your car once and looked at it but you weren't there.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Yup I was in HS. I was the one who spun the car lol. I lifted throttle to bring the weight onto the front wheels and snap the back end comes around. Your 200sx did great my Jetta was slow as usual but oh well suspension will be in wednesday and I need brake pads badly. It was nice watching your car go around sorry I didn't get to meet you I walked up to your car once and looked at it but you weren't there.


I was working the scoreboard both heats. I wasn't able to see anyone run, because the bus was blocking my view both times, and I had too many things going on.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i live about 8 miles from the super speedway and i go to school at wilson central right next to the interstate


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Did you come to the event? Next time there is an event you should come by.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*work*



JAMESZ said:


> Did you come to the event? Next time there is an event you should come by.


i had to work


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Eric are you running in the next event the 11th of July?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Eric are you running in the next event the 11th of July?


I don't think so. I'm going mountain bike riding if the weather is nice.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

anyone going to Bristol this weekend????, I will be there on Sunday, cause i have to work all day Saturday. Let me know if you are going.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If anyone comes to Tullahoma tomorrow I will be running in the local autocross at the high school.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

did anyone make it to bristol????


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

no, sadly


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Is anyone coming to the SCCA solo2 race the 25th at the Nashville Super Speedway? I will be there in my Jetta.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Is anyone coming to the SCCA solo2 race the 25th at the Nashville Super Speedway? I will be there in my Jetta.


Its too hot outside. I'll race again in Sept or Oct when its cooler outside. My days of being hardcore and racing 20 events a year are over. Its no fun for me to be in the sun all day and be tired the rest of the day and have to work the next.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It rained so it wasn't hot just not a good day for racing. I only got 3 runs in and then they called the event. None of my 2 semi dry runs were my best i took them easy to get used to the track then my third run was made in the rain with a soaked course so my time wasn't going to get any better. I will be at the next event I think it is August eighth.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> It rained so it wasn't hot just not a good day for racing. I only got 3 runs in and then they called the event. None of my 2 semi dry runs were my best i took them easy to get used to the track then my third run was made in the rain with a soaked course so my time wasn't going to get any better. I will be at the next event I think it is August eighth.



The event was called because of rain??? Weak. We used to race in the rain the whole time. We've had an event in the snow before.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

WOW! So not only are NASCRAP cars incapable of running in the rain, their tracks can't even support an event in the rain! Man, what a drive to jsut come up empty handed.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Well we ran in the rain some. There was some lightning to so that probably helped end it. The track was soaked but I would of still run but they called the event. I didn't go home empty handed I got to run 3 times (none of which were pushed hard until my rain run but then I was not going to get a good time anyways). In those three runs I was able to test my new suspension set-up on my Jetta so next weekend I will be able to do pretty good I think.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Newport, Tn here


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

Memphis. I've noticed in my travels that there are a lot more SE-R's on the eastern half of the state than the western. Generally, a lot less modding seems to go on out here on the flats.
Had a guy yesterday in a Celica GT ask me if my yellow Sentra was a custom paint job. His was yellow, and it was custom. I figure he can't spend much time looking around the streets, cause everything's getting yellow now...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Anyone coming to the Solo2 event at the speedway Sunday the 8th?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

whens it start? and where?


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Whats up guys? Im from Mt. Juliet.Am currently finishing my project 240 with a ca18det swap. Should be done this week.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

anyone been going to furiously fast fridays at the nashville fairgrounds????


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Whats up guys? Im from Mt. Juliet.Am currently finishing my project 240 with a ca18det swap. Should be done this week.


Come to franklin. I wanna check it out.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

200sxser96 said:


> anyone been going to furiously fast fridays at the nashville fairgrounds????


My friend Neff went a few times in his primer 240sx. He seemed to like it


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

200sxser96 said:


> anyone been going to furiously fast fridays at the nashville fairgrounds????



Never heard about it. What is it? Nice imports or nothing but rice?


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

there are some several nice imports and a few ricers.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Well guys I'm at UTK now enjoying Knoxville but my Z and Jetta are both at home in the garage. I'm carless and going crazy but I will still be at some auto-x events. The 18th I will be at the Spokes event at the baptist childrens home.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Well I will be home the 17th and at the race at the baptist childrens home the 18th. I have a few people who I am going to shut up on the track. So I will be in my 2.0 litre Jetta competing against a certain 350Z.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Tennesspeed got PWN3D.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

screw em. their azzes anyways


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

sorry to be johnny come lately, McMinnville, here (also Martin)

Student at UTM during school semesters, I roll in the ole 200 sometimes to see all the cute little high schoolers think their civics have something to say. (which usually winds up being the same thing the kid in front of them just said)


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

Clarksville (apsu)/ and Columbia (home)


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone been to Crawford Z in Nashville?


----------



## 00FrontierTN (Dec 22, 2004)

Johnson City


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

anything going on in the Memphis area?


----------



## oblique (Jan 31, 2005)

spring hill area here


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

anybody here of an unbeatable b13 4dr down in murfreesboro? i live in lebanon, and a friend of this guy was telling me about this b13 4dr that whooped the sh!t out of cobras and salleens. this sentra had a ga16 too.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

sicksilver99 said:


> anybody here of an unbeatable b13 4dr down in murfreesboro? i live in lebanon, and a friend of this guy was telling me about this b13 4dr that whooped the sh!t out of cobras and salleens. this sentra had a ga16 too.


No such thing. Your friend or whoever is lieing.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

anyone in east ridge/ chattanooga? i might be moving up there next year. also, what are the emissions laws up there?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Thats about an hour and a half from me. I know a few Z guys that are in that area.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Thats about an hour and a half from me. I know a few Z guys that are in that area.


emissions laws?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Lax emission laws in tn. At worst youll have to go through emissions.


----------



## Teo (May 4, 2005)

Nashville TN here, rockin a bone stock 95 240 sx


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

welcome to the 240sx club. You do any autosports *coughdrift,autoxcough*?


----------



## Teo (May 4, 2005)

None as of yet. I 'd like to go drifting but i don't know of any places to do it legally in TN, I wanna try autox though.


----------



## CAI (Jul 14, 2004)

Memphis, TN modified b13 hey


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

reppin the murfreesboro tenakey. originally from johnson city. lived in gladevegas(gladeville) and used to go to wilson central(gd i hate that school) got a 1990 240sx rob(nismo14-180) is the only one on here that has seen it. ummm thats it. i cant believe it took me so long to notice this here

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Teo said:


> None as of yet. I 'd like to go drifting but i don't know of any places to do it legally in TN, I wanna try autox though.


The next event is on the 15th of may. I'll be there for sure repin the automatic :thumbdwn: Preregistering is free....... TRSCCA Should cost ya around $20-25 to enter your car.


>Im a drifter<


----------



## Teo (May 4, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> The next event is on the 15th of may. I'll be there for sure repin the automatic :thumbdwn: Preregistering is free....... TRSCCA Should cost ya around $20-25 to enter your car.
> 
> sweet,I might go check it out, if I do you won't be the only automatic out there :thumbup:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> The next event is on the 15th of may. I'll be there for sure repin the automatic :thumbdwn: Preregistering is free....... TRSCCA Should cost ya around $20-25 to enter your car.
> 
> 
> >Im a drifter<


 hey rob when ya boy gonna bring the big auto s14?

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

You probably wont see it till august. Hes going to Poland this summer, so "skittles" will be sitting for awhile.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> You probably wont see it till august. Hes going to Poland this summer, so "skittles" will be sitting for awhile.


 hey do you remember the website he said he got that bracelet from?

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

What bracelet?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> What bracelet?


 the drift one he had on at the auto x last sunday


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt ask him about it. Ill ask him when he gets back from Drift Atlanta( Formula D round 2). 

Dude you should get on SEDA and ask him yourself. Plus then you could meet alot of regional drifters and supporters

( HAH, Im trying to sell a product, not really)


----------

